

India Joins the International Trademark System - rikacomet
http://rikacomet.blogspot.in/2013/04/india-joins-madrid-protocol-on.html

======
fakeer
What does it mean to existing trademarks in India that is also a trademark
elsewhere and vice-versa?

~~~
rikacomet
It means that, unlike before, a entrepreneur can register his TM, in 88+
countries, using one application, instead of registering his TM in each one of
them.

This leads to huge cost cuts, time savings, and accessibility.

